
Ask HN: Should I talk to a reporter about my last company? - ckirksey
He is doing a piece about the departure of our founder and the subsequent exodus of engineers. I was part of that exodus and had a pretty negative experience. I can&#x27;t see any advantage to talking about it though.
======
coralreef
Devil's advocate: if the place was bad enough, you could save potential hires
a lot of time and pain.

------
blakdawg
Sounds like lots of downside risk and very little/no upside for you.

------
zhte415
Write it down and save it up into a book you might write one day.

Even if you have no idea of writing a book now, writing it down now would
probably encapsulate a bunch of details that will have faded years from now.
And at that point you'd be in a good position to decide to share it or not.

------
siegel
A vindictive employer could sue you for defamation. I really don't see why
you'd take that risk.

Does the company have Glassdoor reviews? Are those reflective of your
experience? If so, then there's a warning to new hires out there already, at
least.

------
lsiebert
You can ask them to keep your name out of it as a condition of talking to
them.

~~~
joezydeco
Exactly. If a future employer types your name into Google and reads this
article as the top hit, would you be okay with that?

If this reporter is talking to other coworkers of yours, you may also find out
some information you weren't expecting to hear, or prepared to learn. Are you
okay with that as well?

------
DamonHD
I wouldn't, in case someone not liking what you've said has money and chooses
to get legally unpleasant. Years hence, you'll have a fund of after-dinner
stories to tell instead.

------
pryelluw
No, dont do it. Never talk to the press about anything negative. It will come
back to haunt you.

------
danieltillett
Only ever talk to the press if the alternative of not talking will be worse.

